# Carroll county....



## dturnersr (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been hunting since opening day both morning and the night with a few all dayers mixed in, but have only seen 6 deer total with only two small bucks a 4, and a 6 in range.  Acorns all like marbles at a day care center....no deer in the freezer as of yet.

But on the up side I plan all day hunts in the next two days while the front is moving in from the NW.


----------



## meherg (Oct 7, 2009)

what area of the county you hunting in?
in my neck of the woods its about average  sandhill  & hickory level
but its always better from late oct to mid dec


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 24, 2009)

meherg said:


> what area of the county you hunting in?
> in my neck of the woods its about average  sandhill  & hickory level
> but its always better from late oct to mid dec



Off Prater Rd...Still slow but, saw three does last Friday evening that offered no shot opportunity


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 3, 2009)

I went out yesterday to the far corner of the lease...and on the way I ran across an old rub tree...something had been tearing up the opposite side in the last couple of days.  I moved a camera close by hopefully to find out which mossy horns is responsible.

anyone else seeing any rut sign yet?


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 5, 2009)

sunday evenin a decent buck came in following a doe


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 8, 2009)

*8 pt down...*

took one friday night..not ruttin yet.


----------



## striper commander (Nov 8, 2009)

They are chasing in the villa rica area.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 8, 2009)

No chasing in the Sandhill/Hickory Level area. Young bucks crusing and does all alone.


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 12, 2009)

stand taken any one know this guy?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440286


----------

